# Suggestion for Spanish WR mails: atentamente instead of sinceramente



## Laia

I've thought of something... I'll explain, let's see what do you think:

In WR mails I read this:


> Puede haber más respuestas pero no recibirás más recordatorios hasta que visites el foro de nuevo.
> 
> Sinceramente,
> WordReference Forums team


 
I think that "sinceramente" it's a weird word at the end of a letter or mail in Spanish... I think a best option would be "atentamente".

I don't know if you think this could be interesting... it just came to my mind


----------



## Fernando

I sincerely agree with Laia.


----------



## esteban

In Spanish _Sinceramente_ at the end of a letter could be translated as "I'm not lying" or something like that!


----------



## diegodbs

One more vote for "atentamente" instead of "sinceramente".


----------



## Herenia

es "atentamente" (Atte)
cuando es una carta formal.


----------



## Laia

"Atentamente" es medio-formal/medio-informal a mi modo de ver... es "correcto". No es un "ey, hasta luego amiguete" ni un "con mis más cordiales saludos".

Creo que esteban ha plasmado muy bien la idea... "sinceramente" me suena a "ey, no creas que te estoy mintiendo..." jeje

Veo que más o menos estáis de acuerdo en cambiarlo... a ver si nos dicen si es posible o no


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

D'acorde
Atentamente.


----------



## Mita

Otra más a favor, y el diccionario de WR también está de acuerdo:


> *sincerely* [sɪn'sɪəlɪ] _adverbio_
> *1* sinceramente
> *2* _(en una carta)_ *Yours sincerely,* (le saluda) atentamente


----------



## 140278

También a favor de la propuesta de Laia.


----------



## Herenia

"atentamente" se utiliza en una carta formal.
cuando no es una carta formal puedes poner lo que quieras a manera de despedida. Por ejemplo: besos, saludos...o lo que se te venga en gana.
En cuanto a la palabra "sinceramente"...la verdad nunca la había escuchado para despedirse.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, OK!

Ya, lo he cambiado en ocho mensajes del sistema. 

¿Y la traducción en el diccionario?   Voy a enviar la sugerencia a Espasa.

Mike


----------



## Laia

Sí, acabo de ver el cambio!!
Me alegro de haber hecho esta sugerencia 

Thank you


----------



## Mita

mkellogg said:
			
		

> ¿Y la traducción en el diccionario?  Voy a enviar la sugerencia a Espasa.


Pero si la traducción de "sincerely" en el diccionario es perfecta...


----------

